# Winemaker magazine International Awards



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Is anyone entering any wines in this competition. I want to but we'll see how funds are. Go here and look near the top right for "Lets Win Some Awards". If you register on that site and win you will also win stuff from that site like a $100 gift certificate or more depending on what you enter.
http://www.finevinewines.com


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 5, 2009)

Wade you think they'll let me enter my "What the hell is that"?, I could change it to, "Ask the Cats" LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Why the "Hell" not!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

I plan on entering two wines.


----------



## Catrys (Jan 21, 2009)

So, I'm curious... how many batches of wine would you say you had under your belt before you submitted one to your first competition? I'm on my very first batch, so I'm sure I'm a long ways off, but I think it would be fun to enter my wines into competition some day.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2009)

I havent entered any cause I think its a little crazy paying $25 per bottle for someone to drink my wine!


----------



## Catrys (Jan 21, 2009)

You've definitely got a point, there. Not to mention the shipping issues...


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 21, 2009)

WADE
You made me laugh out loud with [I think its a little crazy paying $25 per bottle for someone to drink my wine!]
Great Point There!!!!


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 21, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I havent entered any cause I think its a little crazy paying $25 per bottle for someone to drink my wine!



wade I can honestly say that I will love to drink your wine, and hell, I'll only charge like $20. 










ok, ok............$18.50


----------



## cpfan (Jan 21, 2009)

Catrys said:


> So, I'm curious... how many batches of wine would you say you had under your belt before you submitted one to your first competition? I'm on my very first batch, so I'm sure I'm a long ways off, but I think it would be fun to enter my wines into competition some day.


I have never entered one of my wines in a competition. Given the fact that I ran a Ferment on Premises for 6 years, I've made a lot of wine!!!

The wines that I really really like, I want to keep for myself.

Remember that you should get a free kit if you win a medal with a kit wine. Check with your retailer and/or kit manufacturer to determine the exact offer. Could be worth more than the $25 entry fee. In Canada, most retailers and kit companies work together to cover the shipping. (Again, check with YOUR retailer.)

Steve


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 22, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I havent entered any cause I think its a little crazy paying $25 per bottle for someone to drink my wine!



I can see your point. However I like to know what others think of my wine. It is my hope to open a winery after I retire and it would be nice to see if I am talented enough. In 2007 I made a pinot noir which was so well liked among my friends I decided to enter it in the 2008 NYS fair. I was pleasantly shocked to win a silver medal (see my avatar). Now I that I know how it faired on a state level I want to try on an international level. 



Catrys said:


> You've definitely got a point, there. Not to mention the shipping issues...



Shipping issues were not that bad. I packed it well and shipped them via UPS.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2009)

Right now my wife is going to nursing school which costs $18,000 so that and the money they want is deterring me. Maybe in 2 years when Im done paying on her nursing I ill enter but for now I will just save my money and make more wine with that money.


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 3, 2010)

I want to earn bragging rights! I am entering just 1 wine...my first competition. It's a dried-fruit wine that tastes like a sweet sherry...it's light brown/amber, so I entered it in that category...it's high in alcohol (16.5%) and tastes like a fruit explosion in your mouth. Aged 1 year, too, good body. Since brown sugar was used, it takes oak-aged, go figure. Wish me luck, all.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, Judging is on thursday. You folks know of any way to find out the results any sooner? They say that they will announce the results on 5/24. Too long to wait!!!!


----------



## non-grapenut (Apr 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Well, Judging is on thursday. You folks know of any way to find out the results any sooner? They say that they will announce the results on 5/24. Too long to wait!!!!



They are supposed to be posted on winemakers magazine's website. Let us know if you see them before we all do!


----------

